# Como soldar un Termo-fusible, y no matarlo en el intento



## fdesergio (Mar 25, 2015)

Basico, pero me parecio muy interesante.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Mar 25, 2015)

Que sucede si sueldo un termo fusible sin seguir un procedimiento como el del video? Además de correr el riesgo de que se abra, qué otra cosa puede suceder? Se puede deteriorar? por ejemplo, que se alteren sus propiedades?

Lo que pasa es que soldé uno como si fuera cualquier otro componente y sigue vivo


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 25, 2015)

mmm pues yo los soldaba tomandolos lo mas cerca posible de donde soldaria con unas pinzas, algunos morian otros no, pues no creo que se alteren  ??? , quien sabe realmente que pase, habra que esperar que opinan otros, chaoooo


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 25, 2015)

Toda medida que se pueda tomar, para mantener la integridad de los componentes....
Debe ser tomada.


----------



## Lamas (Mar 25, 2015)

No logre ver el video.  Una forma que me ha funcionado es colocarle terminales, de modo que no lo tengo que soldar..


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 25, 2015)

Lamas dijo:


> No logre ver el video.  Una forma que me ha funcionado es colocarle terminales, de modo que no lo tengo que soldar..



Eso funciona pero cundo se manejan temperaturas altas antes de la temperatura que pueda abrir el fusible, ese acople con el terminal se suele sulfatar o ¨negrear¨


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2015)

Esto ya se habló en algún momento, mañana veré de buscar el tema y amuchar todo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 26, 2015)

Buenas, hasta ahora los fusibles termicos que ha cambiado eran de cafeteras, secadores, termoventiladores o pistolas de aire caliente. Siempre he usado el original que lleva su cable soldado (por soldadura de punto) o el "normal" con conexión por fastón. Nunca se me habría ocurrido soldar con estaño, ya que los que he cambiado están o pegados al chasis metálico (freidora, cafetera, plancha, etc..) o en el interior y muy cerca de las resistencias de secadores. 

¿No tendría poblemas de sodaduras frias con el tiempo al soldar con estaño? 

Si es verdad que los fastón convencionales la mayoría de las veces se requeman y dejan de hacer contacto, por lo que sería bueno buscar otro sistema.
Saludos.


----------

